# IPB 14'



## Noxicfish (Dec 15, 2009)

Well I've just paid the deposit on my new IPB 14' skiff and trailer. Pictures to come sooner than later lets hope. Checked the boats out this past Friday and after talking to Brad, came home and sold my gheenoe classic haha. Can't wait for it to be done so I can get it fishable.


----------



## Fifth_Day (Oct 3, 2012)

Congrats! We just got one for my dad as retirement present and gave it to him yesterday. If you see a gray one running around clapboard and sister's creek, that's him.


----------



## Noxicfish (Dec 15, 2009)

Awesome, Brad mentioned you guys actually. I live and fish around the NS of jax so I probably will see him. Hows he liking the boat?


----------



## Fifth_Day (Oct 3, 2012)

He really likes the setup. Since we we gave it to him yesterday and the weather was bad, he hasn't put it in the water yet. Hopefully he will slime it this weekend.


----------



## Noxicfish (Dec 15, 2009)

Well, Brad let me know the boat was done and I picked up the boat this past Tuesday   . Here are some pictures for everyone.
I've been busy working and trying to find time to rig the boat to my liking. So far have only added the jack plate, rod tubes, push Pole and anytide push pole holders, trolling motor and working on adding a glassed in battery area in the front bulkhead. then running wires for accs and once my strongarm products rod holders come in lets hope I have a chance to slime the boat correctly  ;D

I'll try to keep posting pics but my work schedule for the summer just kicked into high gear  [smiley=1-tears2.gif] 

Enjoy...







Motor added-






Brad at IPB has been Phenomenal to work with, I could not have asked for any thing more from him, the boat came out better than ever I imagined. Thanks again Brad!
I will post more pictures when I get some time. Boat runs smooth and very fast. Any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

I like. Height of platform and performance with that 25?


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Love that boat!!! Stupid question... where are you gonna put the bow light?


----------



## Noxicfish (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks

LeakinLeana, are you asking for the measurement of how high the platform is and how the boat runs with the 25?

GTSR- I have Shark Eyes for the bow or I may even just do a small like 10" plug in bow light. Haven't decided on which route yet


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Yes the length of the legs plus platform thickness for toal height from deck. Speed of that boat with the 25hp. Thanks in advance.


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

Been lurking here for awhile.  Finally joined.

I put mine in the water for the first time yesterday-  took delivery of my IPB 14 on 5/22.  Still working on getting her set up but I love this little skiff. Mercury 15 2 stroke with a 9 pitch stainless prop, 4 gals of gas, 2 small coolers, gear, me (180 lbs), wife (130lbs), and moderate water conditions-  GPS said a top speed of 24.4 and cruising was comfortable at 20 mph.

I will post some pics when I get her all tuned up.

A 25 on this thing would be friggin awesome.


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

> Well, Brad let me know the boat was done and I picked up the boat this past Tuesday   . Here are some pictures for everyone.
> I've been busy working and trying to find time to rig the boat to my liking. So far have only added the jack plate, rod tubes, push Pole and anytide push pole holders, trolling motor and working on adding a glassed in battery area in the front bulkhead. then running wires for accs and once my strongarm products rod holders come in lets hope I have a chance to slime the boat correctly  ;D
> 
> I'll try to keep posting pics but my work schedule for the summer just kicked into high gear  [smiley=1-tears2.gif]
> ...


Really nice colors.Congrats


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

How much does that boat weigh without the engine? Is the beam 55" at the deck? Thx 

I just saw the ad for them on craigslist, might sell my Gheenoe.


----------



## Noxicfish (Dec 15, 2009)

Got a chance to sneak out and run the boat the other day real quick with the pops to fine tune the motor/jack plate, along with seeing how it would pole before enjoying some cold ones at a local sandbar for some beverages. I pretty much have it ready to roll now as the battery tray and wires were ran with exception of the nav lights. My strongarm rod holders just arrived today so need to mount those

Here is the battery area glassed in and battery mounted...its a crummy cell phone picture and makes the foward compartment look tiny, its not.




The platform is 2' off the top off the back deck. The actual platform top is 18" by 34"
My iphone gps was reading around 28-29 running against the wind and threw some slop with my dad the other day trimmed down (I weigh 165 and dad weighs 250 plus our rods, battery trolling motor, 6 gallons of gas etc..)
The prop on the motor now may be switched out here soon as the previous owner I believe changed it out to lower his RPM's with what I assume to be a higher pitched prop, I have the stock one in the garage to change out and try.


The boat weighs roughly 200lbs dry weight and is easily moved with two people. Believe the Beam is 56" or so. 


I had a gheenoe classic before this and do not regret the change one bit! For a college kid working full-time. I wanted a no thrills boat that would get the job done, run quick, pole quiet and shallow. Open lay out to fish (slightly hunt) from with out a hassle. Plus be light on the wallet, this boat does that, more and personally looks great.

It tracks great while poling and gets as shallow as my gheenoe for sure. Plenty of room/storage. Not tippy for me at all, but being used to smaller skiffs, a mitzi feels like a barge to me  [smiley=1-laugh.gif]

Now if work/weather would calm down so I can keep a scheduled off day, off and I could get some days to slime the boat I'd be thrilled   [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]

I'll try and get some more pictures after this projected rain from Andrea clears


----------



## Maverick904 (May 28, 2013)

let me know if you need somebody to run around the creeks with. dont mind gettin up on the platform either.

hopefully going to be purchasing my own skiff after i land a decent job thats willing to work around a college kids schedule.

currently doing a majority of my fishing outta my yak.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

beautiful rig. congrats


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

How does it handle on plane? Also with two people fishing how much does the front sink? Any idea what the recommended load capacity is? Thx.


----------



## tsmithf33 (Jun 10, 2013)

Do you have any pics of it in the water? Or better yet a video walking around on it while in the water. 

Thanks!


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

> Do you have any pics of it in the water? Or better yet a video walking around on it while in the water.
> 
> Thanks!


+1 ! A video would be cool. I am hoping to have mine in a week or two.


----------



## Noxicfish (Dec 15, 2009)

On plane the boat handles with out a problem. I had to get my motor tuned in to the new boat but its just that a new boat.
The front does not sink really at all when I'm up front. Now my dad does weigh around 250lbs and there's a difference in how the front sinks when he is up there at the very tip of the bow.
Ill try and take a video Monday and snap some pics of it in the water. Anything in specific anyone wants to see?


----------



## tsmithf33 (Jun 10, 2013)

Im considering getting one of these, Right now I weigh around 250. Would this boat work with 2 guys at 250? or would you be plowing and sinking?


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

> On plane the boat handles with out a problem. I had to get my motor tuned in to the new boat but its just that a new boat.


What engine are you using? Long or short shaft and how do you have it rigged? I am planning on using my 1998 Mariner (2 stroke) with a small manual jack plate for a while. My engine weighs around 75 pounds. I may eventually up grade to a 25 Hp and a center or side console in a year or so.


----------



## tsmithf33 (Jun 10, 2013)

Man skydiver I almost thought I wrote your post and forgot! I'm planning on putting a 15hp mariner short shaft to mine. 

Plan on getting on the water this week with a guy who just bought a 14 near me. I'll be sure to take a lot of pics.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

> Man skydiver I almost thought I wrote your post and forgot! I'm planning on putting a 15hp mariner short shaft to mine.
> 
> Plan on getting on the water this week with a guy who just bought a 14 near me. I'll be sure to take a lot of pics.


I will be looking for your post.


----------



## tsmithf33 (Jun 10, 2013)

Have not had a chance to get out on the water yet but did drop by and check out the boat. Im 99% sure Im going to pick one of these up now.

here are some pics


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

The boat really looks great! Can't wait till mine is done. It should be perfect for my needs, looks like way more than a Gheenoe for way less. How long did it take to get that one done?


----------



## tsmithf33 (Jun 10, 2013)

He said it was around a month but I talked to Brad today and he said 7-8 weeks  

Going to put my deposit down tomorrow. Thinking of going with a grey hull white deck.


----------



## tsmithf33 (Jun 10, 2013)

when did you place your order? what color are you getting?


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Anyone that knows me knows that I don't bs at all I have a ankona but if this model was out when I was looking into upgrading from my tin boat I would have gone ipb right now that deal they have going is amazing. I really want to test
Drive one of these boats up in Jacksonville and put it throught some of the stuff I put my boat throught now. Was fishing the inlet today at Mayport and will be installing a bilge and getting insurance this week and I'm taking it trolling for kingfish off jax beach, but go hard or go home


----------



## Noxicfish (Dec 15, 2009)

Have not had a chance to snap a video yet, I'm still waiting on my trailer issue to be fixed [smiley=angry4.gif]. I have had this boat 4 weeks and still havent been able to get my use out it.
On my boat i'm using a 25hp 2 stroke merc SS, with a bobs manual jack plate.

Headed to ML next weekend with my father and some friends for a couple days, hope to get pictures then and have the trailer issue fixed before the trip...


----------



## fishboy73 (Oct 22, 2012)

What kind of trailer problems are you having? Is it the continental that Brad sells with the boats?


----------



## tw1nny03 (Aug 13, 2012)

> Anyone that knows me knows that I don't bs at all I have a ankona but if this model was out when I was looking into upgrading from my tin boat I would have gone ipb right now that deal they have going is amazing. I really want to test
> Drive one of these boats up in Jacksonville and put it throught some of the stuff I put my boat throught now. Was fishing the inlet today at Mayport and will be installing a bilge and getting  insurance this week and I'm taking it trolling for kingfish off jax beach, but go hard or go home


What deal does Brad have for the IPB14? I though the price on the boat and trailer went up?


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

> when did you place your order? what color are you getting?


I ordered my boat on June 10th. I went with a Seafoam hull and white interior, polling platform, shark eye lights, live well, pedistal mount on the front deck and a bilge pump.


----------



## Noxicfish (Dec 15, 2009)

My trailer was not manufactured correctly before delivered to Brad. His trailers are a A1412, with longer tongue added and entire wheel assembly moved further back if i'm not mistaken.
I noticed it before I took delivery and was told I would be getting a replacement trailer. Continental and Brad have been working with me to get a new trailer and I opted to just order a bigger trailer, just haven't received it yet basically. Monday I should know something.


----------

